
Container Linux will still be developed - arreyder
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/coreos-user/GR4YlF2c1dM
======
robszumski
CoreOS product manager and author of this note, happy to report this!

I submitted an alternate title: "CoreOS Container Linux will remain Red Hat
supported OSS"

~~~
voxadam
It's great to hear that Container Linux will live on as an official and
supported product/project.

Is there any chance you can comment on the future of rkt development and
support from a CoreOS and/or Red Hat perspective?

